# Changement de disque dur et réinstallation de l'OS



## Mr Lemon (5 Mai 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau et je viens demander votre aide car aucune information ne m'a satisfaite à ce jour. Je viens de recevoir mon nouveau disque dur SSD Samsung EVO 256 go que je souhaite installer sur mon MBP 13" de fin 2011 pour lui redonner un peu de peps. Pour ce qui est de l'installation technique je ne me fais pas trop de souci, ça à l'air d'être plutôt simple. En revanche pour réinstaller l'os sur un disque dur vierge je ne sais pas trop comment faire... Je voudrais faire une install clean, repartir de zéro et ne récupérer que mes fichiers importants (que j'ai au préalable transférer sur un disque dur externe, au chaud ). Donc voici ma question : Une fois le nouveau disque dur installé, que dois-je faire pour réinstaller l'os ? j'ai bien un cd d'intall de snow leopard et de lion qui traîne dans mon armoire je crois mais bon... De même, je n'ai pas de clé USB en ce moment pour en faire une clé bootable...
Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponses et vos conseils qui, j'en suis sûr, vont me permettre de remédier à ce problème bénin 

Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h35 ----------

PS : j'ai cru comprendre qu'il était possible de réinstaller OSX directement via internet... En redémarrant avec le nouveau disque dur SSD et le MBP câblé sur la box celui-ci irait récupérer directement l'os pour le réinstaller ? Je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu... J'attends vos réponses et vos conseils !
Merci


----------



## Dadrunk (6 Mai 2014)

Mr Lemon a dit:


> PS : j'ai cru comprendre qu'il était possible de réinstaller OSX directement via internet... En redémarrant avec le nouveau disque dur SSD et le MBP câblé sur la box celui-ci irait récupérer directement l'os pour le réinstaller ? Je ne suis pas vraiment convaincu... J'attends vos réponses et vos conseils !
> Merci




Alors trois choses :
- l'installation de Maverick via internet se fait exclusivement en Wifi ( me demande pas pourquoi, c'est ce que j'ai lu sur le net ^^ ) donc assure toi d'avoir un wifi opérationnel et la connexion qui suit pour télécharger 5.6 go
- Tu auras surement besoin de formater ton SSD avant de lancer l'installation, la question : est-ce que l'installation de Maverick via Wifi permet ça où est-ce qu'il s'installe automatiquement après ( pendant ) le téléchargement ?!
- Si tu as un disque externe ( avec de l'espace vide ) tu peux normalement l'utiliser pour créer une image du fichier d'installation Maverick ( il faut bien évidemment le télécharger au préalable sur l'App Store ).
Je reçois mon SSD demain ( si tout se passe bien  ) et j'ai crée une clé bootable pour l'installation de Maverick grâce à OS DiskMaker X ... mais y'avait une option pour également le faire à partir d'un disque usb déjà utilisé ( il me semble )

Tu peux peut être trouver plus d'infos sur le topic que j'ai lancé quelques jours plus tôt. Y'a quelques personnes qui ont gentilement fait un récap de la procédure d'installation.


----------



## Mr Lemon (6 Mai 2014)

Salut dadrunk !

Merci pour ta réponse.
Il y a tout de même un truc que je ne comprends pas et qui me fait un peu peur. Une fois le SSD installé, au redémarrage du MBP, que va-t-il m'afficher ? Vu qu'il est complètement vierge... J'ai peur du blackscreen quoi ce qui paraîtrait logique. J'ai finalement pu créer une clé bootable mais pareil, comment le MBP va-t-il pouvoir lancer l'install alors que rien n'est installé dessus pour qu'il puisse reconnaître la clé. A moins que l'os de la carte mère puisse reconnaître la clé et lancer l'install. Pour le formatage préalable du SSD comment faire ? Il faudrait que je le branche en usb avant d'enlever mon ancien DD et le formater ? Ou alors carrément brancher le DD en usb le formater et réinstaller OSX directement dessus avant de remove l'ancien DD. Mais je suppose que le cable sata=> usb n'est pas fournis dans le package de mon ssd :/

Merci pour ta réponse je vais aller checker ton topic


----------



## kaos (6 Mai 2014)

Tu peux parfaitement brancher ton SSD en USB pour installer OSX dessus, lors de l'installation une fenetre apparait et te demandera sur quel disque tu veux installer ( il y aura une liste de tout des disques bootables connectés)

-Ensuite tu pourra lancer l'assistant de migration (Se trouve dans application/ Utilitaire) afin de choisir quoi récupérer de ton ancien systéme ( il est important de choisir un autre nom pour ta session utilisateur )

L'assistant de migration te propose de copier ta session, tes réglages systèmes (mot de pasess etc ), tes logiciels, et tes données. Libres a toi de cocher que certaines trucs.

-Soit, tu utilises Superdupper qui lui réalise un clone parfait de ton disque vers le SSD.
Superdupper fait tout / il prepare ton disque dans le bon format si nécessaire et copie tout,
Un seul bonton, un seul clic ;D


Si tu veux tester ton SSD avant de le monter dans ton mac, boot dessus 
*2 solutions de boot*

1-Prefs système/ démarrage et clique sur le disque voulu puis redémarrer
2-Démarer en appuyant sur la touche Option ( _Touche alt,_ celle a gauche a coté _de cmd_)


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mai 2014)

1 ne JAMAIS JAMAIS télecharger une appli sur site softonic
notoirement pourri et avec malware planqué dans le fichier
( voir par exemple des sujets sur malware adware   à la geneio et autres)

=> aller sur le site du developpeur ou site serieux

2- _superdupper_  ca n'existe pas 
c'est en fait Superduper!

3- pour info
superduper ne clone PAS la partition masquée ( recovery HD)
d'autres cloners oui


----------



## kaos (6 Mai 2014)

C'est noté


----------



## Mr Lemon (6 Mai 2014)

Ok bon je vais essayer ça et je reviens vers vous pour vous dire comment ça s'est passé !


----------

